# Battles of songs with the same names!



## eversleep (Dec 10, 2011)

This is sort of a game, but more music related IMO.

I'll post two (or more) songs with the exact same titles, you say which is better. First to... 5 votes wins, then I post another. Also you can suggest songs for future rounds. Note that they are COMPLETELY DIFFERENT SONGS with the same title, NOT covers/samples! Also, only popular songs/released as singles should be in this, not obscure/random album filler tracks.
First up...

*"Take a Bow"*

by Madonna (1994)
by Rihanna (2008)

My vote is toward Rihanna's. I find Madonna's song to be dreary and boring.

Madonna's - 0
Rihanna's - 1


----------



## Kihari (Dec 10, 2011)

Neither sound _great_ to me, but I vote for Madonna; I can at least tolerate that one (probably because it's older and closer in age to what I normally listen to).

I know something to suggest for this, but of course I can't think of the title now that I need to. >:I


----------



## Cyril (Dec 10, 2011)

I vote for the Muse song called Take a Bow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQXit0vly2I

dem synths


----------



## eversleep (Dec 10, 2011)

eversleep said:


> only popular songs/released as singles should be in this, not obscure/random album filler tracks.


.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 10, 2011)

wut


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 10, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Also, only popular songs/released as singles should be in this, not obscure/random album filler tracks.



No, fuck you and your mainstream music. I hate both of yours :V

Here are some songs

[video=youtube;RjGEbuZQ7Ic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjGEbuZQ7Ic[/video]

[video=youtube;mcx0I5tRchE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcx0I5tRchE[/video]

[video=youtube;zPAMszqAk0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPAMszqAk0k[/video]

[video=youtube;jx-K3Il3s_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jx-K3Il3s_o[/video]

I vote Foo Fighters and Royksopp but it was close for both


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 11, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> No, fuck you and your mainstream music. I hate both of yours :V


This.

I am re-writing the rules:
1. First to 5 votes wins, then the next person posts 2 or more songs.
2. Rule number 1 covers pretty much everything.

I suppose since it's already started, lets keep going with those 2 songs I could care less about. I suppose Madonna was a bit better:
Madonna - 2
Rihanna - 1


----------



## Eversleep Again (Aug 18, 2015)

MUSIC


----------

